# Listen to this...



## needsomeadvice1234 (Apr 17, 2012)

Hello All,This is my first post on here and I am hoping to find others like me out there in the world (I have never found anyone who has had my problem and can understand) but also am looking for possible answers. Please see below for some facts about me and my symptoms. *I am 24 years old and have been suffering with IBS since I was about 15*The symptoms have changed throughout the years *It started off being crampy pain whenever I ate really fatty foods or drank too much carbonated drins (soda, fried food, pizza, etc.). I would get severe cramps and have to rush to the bathroom and would have an attack. After about 45 minutes I would basically release everything out of me and feel better, but have to go to sleep due to complete exhaustion from the attack. *As time went on, it has gotten worse and I now have pain every day no matter what I eat. The pain varies every day, however I feel sick every day of my life. Now I feel constipated all the time, I feel like I haven't even gone to the bathroom when I am done. I will go 3 times a day sometimes. Also, I pretty much have cut out 75% of the foods in this world. *The only foods that don't hurt me are salads, plain foods, vegetables, and fruit. *I cannot TOUCH pizza, fried foods, sandwiches, wraps, eggs, etc. You name the food and I probably can't eat it. I will get attacks if I try and eat something I know I shouldn't where i get violently ill for bout 2 hours throwing up and going to the bathrooom literally 1000 times. *A lot of times when I go during these attacks, there is all mucus. *Also, when i go regularly, most of the bowels are very small. *I have tried aloe vera juice, eliminating foods, more fiber intake...however none of this has really worked. I would be open to any suggestions that anyone has. This is something that i cry about every day and even though I keep pushing through..i need to figure something out soon.


----------



## smile02 (Apr 14, 2012)

There are people with symptoms like you have - I have some of the same that you have. Are you seeing a gastroenterologist? Sometimes they will prescribe an antidepressant ( not for depression) but to help the IBS. I have recently had a bad flare up and am having problems earting anything. Through this website I found some info on "Heather's Tummy Care" and am trying it- also a good book - eating for ibs. I find that I have to eat small meals and not to eat on an empty stomach. Right now I am eating baby food-applesauce, bananas and rice cereal. Hope this helps a little. Just knowing that you are not alone always helps me a little.


----------



## needsomeadvice1234 (Apr 17, 2012)

smile02 said:


> There are people with symptoms like you have - I have some of the same that you have. Are you seeing a gastroenterologist? Sometimes they will prescribe an antidepressant ( not for depression) but to help the IBS. I have recently had a bad flare up and am having problems earting anything. Through this website I found some info on "Heather's Tummy Care" and am trying it- also a good book - eating for ibs. I find that I have to eat small meals and not to eat on an empty stomach. Right now I am eating baby food-applesauce, bananas and rice cereal. Hope this helps a little. Just knowing that you are not alone always helps me a little.


Thanks so much for the post. I appreciate it. It seems like to me after talking to people on here and reading your post, it real is trial by error for each person so I am definitely going to try what you suggested. I just get frustrated/sad when I don't feel well. Also, its a big problem that I LOVE to eat haha....I have seen a few gastroenterologists but they haven't done anything. I am going to go back though to one. Which brings me to my next question...I see you are from Poughkeepsie which is so funny because I am originally from Kingston but not I live in Connecticut. I saw gastro docs in Ktown and Albany. Do you suggest any in the area? I hope you feel better as well, and it really does help to talk to someone who knows what I feel.


----------



## smile02 (Apr 14, 2012)

Hi- I like Dr Khurana- he is in a group practice with offices in poughkeepsie and fishkill. Don't know anyone in the CT area. I haven't been for quite awhile though. I find once u know that it is ibs it is trial and error for each person- u never know what is going to set it off . I've had ibs since my early 20's- i've gone through periods of being fine and then flare ups . I think once it gets inflammed it's hard to get things settled back down. I am liking the Heathers tummy care fennel tea - started having cramps the past couple days and it really helped! I too get very down/ frustrated when feeling like this! I ended up feeling so bad this past week that i took some electrolyte packets and they helped. Missed 2 days of work also which is so frustrating so i know how you feel. Try to keep a positive attitude. I'm trying to take a long walk every day too - they say exercise helps?? Take care and good luck!!


----------



## needsomeadvice1234 (Apr 17, 2012)

Thanks so much for the recommendations. I really do feel like its trial and error. I'm sorry you feel so down/frustrated...I know exactly how you feel. i am feeling pretty crappy right now actually haha. Exercise definitely helps..I run 3 miles 5 times a week and when i actually am running it hurts my stomach but usually afterwards it makes me feel better so I bet the walking is going to help you. i hope i dont feel really sick this week. i work 11 hour days and travel and sometimes its just so hard and i CONSTANTLY worry about feeling sick. Keep updated and please let me know if you think of anything else, I am going to do the same of course.


----------

